# Aloha Oy! Honolulu Rapid Transit stopped by court order



## John Bredin (Sep 5, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago, the Hawaii Supreme Court ordered a halt to the construction of the Honolulu HART rail line because of archeological survey issues. The trial court had ruled that the survey could be done separately for each of the four phases or segments of the line in turn, as HART wanted, but the supremes ruled that the survey has to be done for the entire line before construction can begin. Since construction has already begun, the court ordered a halt to further construction. A news account. Another account.

On one hand, this seems to be a legitimate issue. Native Hawaiian burial remains are a serious matter under Hawaii law, and both the non-profit law firm and the named plaintiff in this case have raised similar claims against the construction of a Wal-Mart (cite) so they're evidently not anti-railers seizing on any random issue just to stop HART. The executive director of HART didn't help by making a (IMHO inadvertent but pudding-headed) use of the phrase "no bones about it" in responding to the supreme court decision. Cite. hboy:

On the other hand, _callate_ Cayetano! Honolulu mayoral candidate Ben "Cayetano said it is important to stop both the construction and the design work and not just construction." Cite. Of course you bloody well think so, you're running on a platform of killing HART, and you're plaintiff in a separate federal lawsuit to stop the project. :angry2: Say "hi" to Scott Walker, John Kasich, and Rick Scott the next time you're on the mainland! 

Jiminy frick! Can a rail transit or intercity passenger rail project be floated in this country without opposition -- often (though to be fair not in this case) from absolutely nowhere near the city, metropolitan area or region in question -- immediately popping up like a bad version of Whack-a-Mole?!  :angry2:  Can a rail project, once approved, proceed through construction to opening day *without* the opponents who "lost" in the planning, design, and funding process taking yet another _post hoc_ swing at killing the project?! :blink:


----------



## stntylr (Sep 5, 2012)

Really nowdays just about any good idea in Hawaii is stopped by some sort of court order. Just take a look at the ferry project which is needed and didn't hurt anything but was stopped.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2012)

Unfortunately NIMBYs and Weasely Politicians are Everywhere! :angry2: and there are Plenty of Ambulance Chasers ready to assist them with Nusiance Law Suits! Another reason that Government Contracts take so Long and experience Cost Over Runs!


----------



## sechs (Sep 5, 2012)

stntylr said:


> Just take a look at the ferry project which is needed and didn't hurt anything but was stopped.


If I recall correctly, the problem was that they didn't know if it hurt anything -- not whether it actually did so.


----------



## sechs (Sep 5, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> Unfortunately NIMBYs and Weasely Politicians are Everywhere!


It's not like they were building it through a Christian graveyard! Nobody would care about that!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 6, 2012)

sechs said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately NIMBYs and Weasely Politicians are Everywhere!
> ...


Ethnic Politics happen everywhere now a days, its almost a necessity for those in any office but NIMBYS are mostly No Nothings that are opposed to Everything and they are assisted by, as I said, plenty of Starving Ambulance Chasers! Doesnt matter who is buried there, plenty of Graveyards are moved/paved over, its the most Expensive Real Estate in the World and burying Bodies is a Superstitious Mid-evil Practice that is being replaced by Cremation and Cyrogenics in this Modern, Scientific Age! Just One Persons Opinion, YMMV, no Offense meant!!!! (Boy do the Funeral Hucksters dislike People like me! Bad as Bankers hating Credit Unions! <_< )


----------



## sechs (Sep 6, 2012)

I think it's time that you took off your tin foil hat.


----------



## George Harris (Sep 9, 2012)

If anybody has been to Honolulu and paid attention, they will notice that the downtown is half or more parking garages, and this despite Oahu having a very good bus service. Also, if you pay any attention to the geography of the area, the populated and business area is essentially linear with the ocean on one side and a mountain on the other. This concentrates and aligns movement of people in a manner that is a natural for rail transit. Oh, yeah, lets not forget that every drop of gasoline burned there arrives by ship. Add in sitting near one of the worlds most available sources of geothermal heat, they should be doing all they can to develop geothermal generating capacity. Any Hawaiian politician that opposes rail transit or other work that reduces the need to burn fuel and claims to be concerned about environmental issues of any sort is either mentally incompetent or an outright liar.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 9, 2012)

George Harris said:


> If anybody has been to Honolulu and paid attention, they will notice that the downtown is half or more parking garages, and this despite Oahu having a very good bus service. Also, if you pay any attention to the geography of the area, the populated and business area is essentially linear with the ocean on one side and a mountain on the other. This concentrates and aligns movement of people in a manner that is a natural for rail transit. Oh, yeah, lets not forget that every drop of gasoline burned there arrives by ship. Add in sitting near one of the worlds most available sources of geothermal heat, they should be doing all they can to develop geothermal generating capacity. Any Hawaiian politician that opposes rail transit or other work that reduces the need to burn fuel and claims to be concerned about environmental issues of any sort is either mentally incompetent or an outright liar.


:hi: Good Post from one who knows! Thanks George! ("..Pave Paradise, put up a Parking Lot.." Jonni Mitchell)


----------



## Anderson (Sep 10, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> George Harris said:
> 
> 
> > If anybody has been to Honolulu and paid attention, they will notice that the downtown is half or more parking garages, and this despite Oahu having a very good bus service. Also, if you pay any attention to the geography of the area, the populated and business area is essentially linear with the ocean on one side and a mountain on the other. This concentrates and aligns movement of people in a manner that is a natural for rail transit. Oh, yeah, lets not forget that every drop of gasoline burned there arrives by ship. Add in sitting near one of the worlds most available sources of geothermal heat, they should be doing all they can to develop geothermal generating capacity. Any Hawaiian politician that opposes rail transit or other work that reduces the need to burn fuel and claims to be concerned about environmental issues of any sort is either mentally incompetent or an outright liar.
> ...


Agreed. It's worth noting that Hawaii almost always has the highest gas prices in the US (though IL gave them a run for their money a few months ago due to supply issues) for the reasons you mentioned, generally $.50-.60 higher than the rest of the US in the last few years, and with a rather steady premium in the range of 15% or so over the national average over the last year or two. Between this and the aforementioned geography issues, a rail corridor should be a hit, particularly if the bus system can be "reshuffled" around the light rail line. An extension to Waikiki in some form would likely also be a hit, considering that (at least if I had to guess) cab fares are likely quite steep in light of the gas prices and general cost of living in the area.


----------

